# ISO non-plastic vegetable and rice steamers?



## onewithjoy (Aug 25, 2009)

Just new to site. Saw a post by DT. DT or anyone else please: Do you know of a good steamer that is NOT plastic or aluminum please?
 Thanks so much. Appreciate it!
 Patricia


----------



## papahassan17 (Aug 26, 2009)

Don't you consider the aluminum one? My parents make use of aluminum steamers when cooking.. But for my own personal choice and as an advice for you that you can consider the glass steamer will work efficiently. Compared to the plastic one, glass steamers makes me assure that there will be no chemicals coming from the plastic to mix with the food when steaming. They also look elegant and neat. Glass steamers are also easy to clean that is why i really prefer this one...


----------



## Selkie (Aug 26, 2009)

Bamboo is still available from many kitchen supply stores, and has been traditional for more than 1,000 years.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Aug 26, 2009)

I use the aluminum. But I know some people have a problem with it so...

Using a pasta pot with the strainer insert is a good alternative.

This is pretty coold but note that the legs on the bottom of the insert aren't that long so not a lot of water in the bottom...
Steamer #1

I saw this one in store and wanted to take it home. My wife talked some sence into me. Its HUGE.
Steamer #2

This one is nice as you use your own pots and just insert. I have used this one before. This one is very large but you can go elsewhere on the site and find smaller. I like the large as it lists its maximum size. You could always collapse it a bit for a smaller pot.
Steamer #3

This is the steamer I use but it is aluminum.
Aluminum steamer


----------



## Scotch (Aug 26, 2009)

Plenty of stainless steamer inserts are available. Here are two from Amazon: 








The above type fits in any pot with a lid. Easy to use, $8.99 from Amazon: Amazon.com: Progressive International 11 Inch Stainless Steel Steamer Basket: Home & Garden






This one from Calphalon is more expensive, $69.99 from Amazon; it fits in pans of several sizes and has its own lid: Amazon.com: Calphalon Stainless Steel Universal Steamer Insert with Lid: Home & Garden

There are other choices similar to these, plus complete stainless steamers like this one from Farberware ($29.99 from Amazon, no tax, free shipping):






Amazon.com: Farberware Classic Stack 'N Steam 3-Quart Saucepot and Steamer: Home & Garden

We have all three but use the Farberware one almost every day to steam veggies for dinner. It replaced a similar steamer that we used for about 35 years.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 26, 2009)

I agree with Scotch.  Why are you having a problem finding stainless steel steamers?  They're literally available everywhere - both in stores & online.


----------

